# Betta: Darting around tank



## davidlcsw (Jan 9, 2014)

So, not sure if there is something wrong or if this is normal. The first few days in his tank, he hid most of the time. Then, yesterday, he became lively. At times, he seems to go for a couple of hours swimming and darting around his tank. It is like he is swimming laps but with the same routine. He normally heads to one side of the tank, faces it and darts off and then comes back to it. I don't know if he is stressed, if he is seeing his reflection in the acrylic, or if he is just happy and healthy. I really don't know how healthy betas act. It looks like he is exercising. It is quite funny to watch as he looks excited and playful but I am nervous it is something else. PH is 8.2 and Ammonia is 1ppm. I do water changes almost every day. I use Prime and Stability in his tank and feed him once a day. I am still getting the right amount down. 

David


----------



## bettas4Eva (Jan 6, 2014)

sounds healthy to me maybe he just likes to move around some of my bettas dart around the tank and seem fine to me. my advice would be to watch and see if he ever takes a break even if you can try putting a light near the tank thats real bright then see if you see his reflection if you do then it means he's healthy and doesnt like his reflection.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Darting around the tank could indicate external parasites. Also, ammonia levels should be zero.

Repost this in the Betta Fish Diseases and Emergencies forum for better answers.

When you post there, fill this out.


Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## davidlcsw (Jan 9, 2014)

I think it is his reflection. He only does it on one side and only when I turn the light on. I came in here today, turned my desk light on and his tank light on. At the time, he was sitting still behind his log. I think the lights woke him up and he started doing the same thing. Pretty sure it is his reflection.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

My bettas do the same thing. I just leave the light in my room on.


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

How big is his tank? Are you in the process of cycling it? If not, the ammonia should be staying at 0.
I've found repetitive behavior like that to be a sign of nervousness/boredom. I like to keep my tanks heavily planted, which has seemed to help, gives the fish places to hide and explore.


----------

